# Duda sobre precios de Sensores de Color/posición



## aleixcansell (Mar 28, 2011)

Muy buenas, ando en un proyecto donde necesito usar un sensor de color y uno de posición (sencillos). Alguien me podría orientar sobre los precios de estos? Son fáciles de encontrar? 

Muchissimas gracias a todos! Saludos!


----------



## J2C (Mar 28, 2011)

Aleixcansell

Si fuese mas clara en que parte del mundo te encuentras, tal vez algun forista te podria ayudar.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: 
Un par de enlaces para que te entretengas:
1- http://www.bannerengineering.com/en-US/products/8/Sensors/26/Fiber-Optic-Sensors
2- http://www.soverincontrol.com/catalogo.asp?URL=listCategoriesAndProducts.asp&idCategory=148


----------



## aleixcansell (Mar 28, 2011)

Se trata de una simulación de un proceso industrial. Es una cinta transportadora en la que circulan cajitas de diferentes colores. Según el color que detecta un sensor situado en la parte delantera de la cinta, un actuador pneumático tira la cajita fuera de la cinta o la deja pasar. Al final de la cinta hay un sensor de posición que detiene a esta cuando detecta la cajita. Todo esto estaria controlado mediante un PLC

Grácias por los enlaces!


----------



## J2C (Mar 28, 2011)

Aleixcansell

Mientras tu escribias te agregue dos enlaces para que busques lo que necesitas.

Indudablemente que *los precios dependeran del lugar donde vivas* y de *lo que consigas* que puede no ser ninguno de los que podras ver en esos dos link's.

Suerte y saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## unmonje (Mar 31, 2011)

aleixcansell dijo:


> Se trata de una simulación de un proceso industrial. Es una cinta transportadora en la que circulan cajitas de diferentes colores. Según el color que detecta un sensor situado en la parte delantera de la cinta, un actuador pneumático tira la cajita fuera de la cinta o la deja pasar. Al final de la cinta hay un sensor de posición que detiene a esta cuando detecta la cajita. Todo esto estaria controlado mediante un PLC
> 
> Grácias por los enlaces!



Bueno....a -groso- modo te paso los precios
            1-electrobalbula neumàtica       unos      u$S     100
            1-cilindrito que escupe la cajita otros      u$S     100
            1- cinta +motor+estructura+rodillos
                +tablerito+reductor                         u$S    2200                      
*1-sensor que detecta 16Mega colores    u$S     1020
               con memoria   *
            1-compesor neumatico acorde              u$S       500
            1- PLC barato                                    u$S       200
            1-sensor de posicion barato                  u$S        10


hola ...hola....Hay alguien ahi  ...aùn ????


x


----------



## J2C (Mar 31, 2011)

UnMonje

Creo que se acobardo al ver los precios en las paginas que le pase.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: jijijiji


----------



## unmonje (Abr 1, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> UnMonje
> 
> Creo que se acobardo al ver los precios en las paginas que le pase.
> 
> ...





jajaja--....y eso que me comi un posible freno embrague de 1000 dolares!!!!
En tus pàginas ,no encontrè precios.los conosco de presupuestar nomas..!!!


----------



## J2C (Abr 1, 2011)

UnMonje

Yo ni me fije si tenian precios, solo "Googlee" lo que debria de haber hecho ese forista antes de preguntar aca. Se que los Sensores Cromaticos son caros y por eso puse el post anterior.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## aleixcansell (Abr 13, 2011)

jaja perdón por el retraso, y si que me asustaron los precios!, pero lo que necesito comprar son solamente los sensores de color y posición, lo demás ya lo tengo todo! Muchas gracias a todos!, Como sensor de color he visto uno llamado CNY70, que es de infrarrojos, y que tengo entendido que su precio no es muy elevado, Os parece posible su utilización? Gracias!


----------



## Profeta89 (May 11, 2011)

Hola que tal mira yo estoy iniciando un Proyecto para la universidad estoy en 3 cuatrimestre de Ing. Mecatronica y quisiera sacar la duda acerca del sensor de colores les cuento en que consiste mi proyecto:

* Habra una banda transportadora de cajas (azul, Roja, Verde)

Azul:     Aluminio
Verde:   Plastico
Roja:     Carton

* Un brazo mecanico: el cual se activara cuando una caja llegue al final de la banda transportadora la tomara y la colocara dependiendo el color en su banda correspondiente (como lo muestra la figura anexada)

*Cada banda tendra un piston el cual se encargara (mediante sensores) clasificar el tamaño de la caja; Si la caja es mayor a 2 cm de altura dejara que esta termine el recorrido si es mayor a 2 Cm se activara el piston y la sacara la caja de dicha banda Cabe mencionar que ambas cajas caeran en una trituradora

*Todo el proceso se controlara mediante PLC (tengo experiencia programando y se como quedaria)

Mi duda seria que tipo de sensor usaria o cual me recomiendan ustedes o si tienen algun tip o sugerencia son bienvenidas Muchas gracias desde ya

El mismo proceso se aplicara a las otras dos cajas


Las ideas principales las saque de los siguientes videos dejo los enlaces:

















Si algun Administrador lee mi mensaje y cree que es conveniente abrir un tema nuevo para mi duda ya que no he visto que alguien haga la misma pregunta, me diera permiso para abrirlo seria perfecto Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## J2C (May 11, 2011)

Aleixcansell

El CNY70 es un OptoAcoplador Reflectivo con emisión de luz infrarroja que *NO detecta* colores, solo presencia o ausencia de reflexión de la luz que el ha emitido; esta adjunta al final una imagen del funcionamiento del mismo.


Profeta89

Has visto alguno de los *Sensores Cromáticos de Fibra Optica* de los dos link's que coloque en mi post *#2*?, por esa dirección encontraras respuestas a tus dudas.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## unmonje (May 11, 2011)

aleixcansell dijo:


> jaja perdón por el retraso, y si que me asustaron los precios!, pero lo que necesito comprar son solamente los sensores de color y posición, lo demás ya lo tengo todo! Muchas gracias a todos!, Como sensor de color he visto uno llamado CNY70, que es de infrarrojos, y que tengo entendido que su precio no es muy elevado, Os parece posible su utilización? Gracias!



Amigo...un sensor infrarrojo, no distingue colores,solo luces y sombras.
El sensor del que te hablo es -optico- y distingue 65535 colores y memoriza 1 de ellos solamente,es decir  que distingue 1 amarillo entre 512 amarillos differentes.ademas de memorizarlo.Cuesta unos 1000 dolares..


----------



## Profeta89 (May 11, 2011)

Ok muchas gracias por tu respuesta J2C el precio de los sensores creo que son poco caros para el presupuesto que tenemos para el proyecto tendremos que pensar en otro tipo que sean mas varatos y distingan solo unos cuantos colores desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## J2C (May 11, 2011)

Profeta89

Si en definitiva es ese tipo de Sensor lo que necesitas, solo debes buscar alguna otra marca mucho mas económica o como bien dices con menos colores deberia ser mas barato.

Se que hay unos de origen Chino bastante baratos pero no puedo recordar la marca, en todo caso te dejo la clave de busqueda en San Google: *"fiber optic sensor"* entre comillas te dara aproximadamente 238.000 para que te entretengas.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Creo que la marca china era SUNX y puedes encontrar algo de información en este link: _http://www.sunx-sensors.com/_ , yo ahora debo hacer un tramite y no lo puedo verificar.


----------



## Profeta89 (May 11, 2011)

J2C

Muchs gracias en este momento estare entretenido buscando en la pagina muchas gracias por tu ayuda 
me comentaron que hay sensores que solo diferencian entre 16 colores me imagino que ese es varato ahora mismo lo buscare


----------



## unmonje (May 11, 2011)

Profeta89 dijo:


> Ok muchas gracias por tu respuesta J2C el precio de los sensores creo que son poco caros para el presupuesto que tenemos para el proyecto tendremos que pensar en otro tipo que sean mas varatos y distingan solo unos cuantos colores desde ya muchas gracias



Perdón,......No  .....No es caro ,es baratisimo...A ver...
Salario promedio de un operario por mes, 45 horas semanales...pongamos 2.200 pesos ó u$s500  si ?

O sea, en 2 meses amortizas al empleado que necesitas en ese puesto.La legislación laboral en la argentina dice : 1 máquina , 1 operario,quiere decir que la maquina no DEBE ni puede trabajar sola.Es ilícito.Al empleado lo tenes igual ,pero........
Ademas , el operario a los 2 meses de trabajar en la linea ó antes, se distrae y se equivoca, resultando en tener que re-inspeccionar la producción.Ademas los opperarios a menudo se hacen los picaros  y elk asunto empeora antes de mejorar.
Como sea algunas maquinas usan 3 ó 4 3mpleados,con que te ahorres uno en pocos meses salis ganando.
Lo que pasa es que los empleadores son mas amarretes que SANTAN....eso es lo que realmente pasa.Un saludo.


----------



## J2C (May 11, 2011)

UnMonje

El muchacho (Tijuana- Baja California - Mexico) es un estudiante universitario y tiene el proyecto para aprobar algo de la materia, también le da un presupuesto que no debe superar de manera que el ó los estudiantes de ese grupo EXPRIMAN sus neuronas. Parte de otra materia para quienes se reciben de Ingenieros.

Pero el tema de los empleadores SANTAN... que tenemos en nuestro país (que país paisano!!!) es terrible, y cuando te pagan el trabajo encargado o te dan cheKonatos voladores ó son cheKonatos a cobrar en el 2015!!!.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Muy buena su firma, pero prefiero una máquina!!!.


----------



## Profeta89 (May 11, 2011)

Lo que pasa es que en la universidad donde estudio cada Cuatrimestre nos ponen un Proyecto en donde especifica que tipo podriamos hacer, nosotros hicimos uno alternativo a los propuestos una vez descrito el proyecto lo evaluan los profesores nos dan un limite de tiempo y un presupuesto el cual por ninguna razon debe sobrepasar es por esa la razon saludos


----------



## unmonje (May 12, 2011)

Profeta89 dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que en la universidad donde estudio cada Cuatrimestre nos ponen un Proyecto en donde especifica que tipo podriamos hacer, nosotros hicimos uno alternativo a los propuestos una vez descrito el proyecto lo evaluan los profesores nos dan un limite de tiempo y un presupuesto el cual por ninguna razon debe sobrepasar es por esa la razon saludos




Bueno...vi los videos  y el sensor que usa el brazo que distingue los colores,en realidad esta distinguiendo luminancia...o sea los grises....,pero no podria distinguir una diferencia sutil de crominancia....Si quieres,puedes hacerlo con convirtiendo la luminancia en una magnitud digital....eso es todo....exitos.


----------



## Sebastian1989 (May 12, 2011)

Yo he podido diseñar y armar un sensor de color con muy buenos resultados.
Utilice un led RGB y un fotodiodo con rango en la luz visible (BPW34) pero le agregue un filtro para infrarrojos como los que vienen en las cámaras de foto o webcam.

El procedimiento es muy simple, prendo los leds por separado y cada vez que prende uno lees el valor en el fotodiodo con un adc, al tener las tres lecturas tomas una cuarta con los leds apagados para saber la iluminación ambiente, luego a los valores de los colores le restas el valor ambiente de esta forma te queda nada mas la componente del color que se refleja en el objeto que estas analizando.

Teniendo los colores por separado simplemente tienes que compararlos para saber si es rojo, azul o verde el objeto, si quieres saber colores intermedios se complica más el algoritmo pero no es imposible.

Es fundamental que antes de iniciar las mediciones se calibre el sensor con una muestra en blanco a la distancia típica a la que uno va a medir para así normalizar los colores medidos ya que el fotodiodo tiene una respuesta no lineal a los distintos colores.

Si no se puede conseguir el fotodiodo se puede hacer con un ldr pero es más lenta la medición app 1S  por muestra, con el fotodiodo tardo 100mS

Si alguien me dice como mostrar imágenes y poner código de forma ordenada subo toda la info el fin de semana.


----------



## unmonje (May 13, 2011)

Sebastian1989 dijo:


> Yo he podido diseñar y armar un sensor de color con muy buenos resultados.
> Utilice un led RGB y un fotodiodo con rango en la luz visible (BPW34) pero le agregue un filtro para infrarrojos como los que vienen en las cámaras de foto o webcam.
> 
> El procedimiento es muy simple, prendo los leds por separado y cada vez que prende uno lees el valor en el fotodiodo con un adc, al tener las tres lecturas tomas una cuarta con los leds apagados para saber la iluminación ambiente, luego a los valores de los colores le restas el valor ambiente de esta forma te queda nada mas la componente del color que se refleja en el objeto que estas analizando.
> ...



------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Por eso...es un proceso optico visible cromàtico,no infrarrojo.De ahi tu correcto filtro
Hay algun problemita tambien con el BRILLO que pueda tener el objeto bajo -examen- ,que puede variar la lectura de la magnitud.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Profeta89 (May 13, 2011)

Sebastian1989 dijo:


> Yo he podido diseñar y armar un sensor de color con muy buenos resultados.
> Utilice un led RGB y un fotodiodo con rango en la luz visible (BPW34) pero le agregue un filtro para infrarrojos como los que vienen en las cámaras de foto o webcam.
> 
> El procedimiento es muy simple, prendo los leds por separado y cada vez que prende uno lees el valor en el fotodiodo con un adc, al tener las tres lecturas tomas una cuarta con los leds apagados para saber la iluminación ambiente, luego a los valores de los colores le restas el valor ambiente de esta forma te queda nada mas la componente del color que se refleja en el objeto que estas analizando.
> ...



Suena muy interesante la verdad estoy interesado para subir imagenes solo das en gestionar archivos adjuntos o te refieres a anexarlos sobre el texto?? saludos


----------



## J2C (May 13, 2011)

Para subir imagenes, teniendo presente la limitación de tamaño por cada tipo de archivo esta en:

Boton: *Ir a Avanzado*


Boton: *Gestionar Archivos Adjuntos*


Boton: *Examinar* (en la propia PC)

Boton: *Subir*

Ahi se leen las limitaciones de tamaño por tipo de archivo, en caso de ser un Link para un video se puede colocar dentro del texto normal.

Al final de la ventana emergente Boton: *Cerrar esta ventana*

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Sebastian1989 (May 14, 2011)

En las fotos se puede apreciar el sensor por los dos lados.
Como solo pude conseguir leds rgb de baja potencia le tuve que poner tres para obtener buenos resultados.

El programa escrito en C es bastante simple pero aun así una pequeña explicación de cómo funciona:
El sensor utiliza comunicación serie por software ya que el pic 12f675 no tiene por hardware, cuando el sensor recibe un 0 ASCII (decimal 48) se produce la medición que dura menos 100 mS a continuación manda 4 bytes de info, el primer byte solo puede tener cuatro valores R, V, A o espacio, el segundo byte corresponde al valor  del componte rojo, el tercer byte corresponde al valor  del componte verde y el ultimo byte corresponde al valor  del componte azul.

Cuando el sensor recibe un 1 ASCII (decimal 49) se calibra por lo que hay que tener algo de color blanco frente al sensor.

El programa lo estoy modificando constantemente para tener mejores resultados por lo que el que subí aun no es el definitivo.

Cualquier duda o si se necesita más información avisen y veo en que puedo ayudar.


----------



## Profeta89 (May 14, 2011)

Se ve muy interesante y un gran reto para mi ya que manejo poco la electronica, el primero seria conseguir el led rgb de alta potencia y la otra programar el Pic junto con el programa en C gracias por tu aporte Sebastian1989 muy bueno felicidades


----------



## pandacba (May 14, 2011)

Que coste tiene?  es para comparar entre esto y uno comercial


----------



## Profeta89 (May 14, 2011)

Seria bueno saber esa respuesta cuanto va el precio en la fabricacion de este sensor?? pero en realidad el conocimiento que te llevas haciendo tu mismo el sensor creo que es lo mejor mas alla del precio que los diferencien saludos Pandacba


----------



## Sebastian1989 (May 14, 2011)

En los materiales se gasta menos de 20 USD.


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 15, 2011)

no se si se permita usar pc.. pero con una camara web,  y algun programa sencillo en visual basic en computadora, tambien puedes hacer el sensor.. no se mucho de programacion en visualbasic,  pero debe ser sencillo hacer el programa...


----------



## Profeta89 (May 15, 2011)

Creo que seria una forma mas facil solo el dato en el proyecto que yo estoy haciendo es que lo tenemos que fabricar todo lo que se pueda y el sensor es de las cosas que se puede hacer, tambien haremos los pistones neumaticos con tubos pvc todo lo que se pueda hacer casero


----------



## marcelorenz (Jul 25, 2011)

encontre esto por ebay, esta interezante por el precio que tiene:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Color-Sensor-Color-Recognition-Module-TCS230-TCS3200-/190558321419?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5e293b0b


----------



## luisqpra (Ago 1, 2011)

Sebastian1989 dijo:


> En las fotos se puede apreciar el sensor por los dos lados.
> Como solo pude conseguir leds rgb de baja potencia le tuve que poner tres para obtener buenos resultados.
> 
> El programa escrito en C es bastante simple pero aun así una pequeña explicación de cómo funciona:
> ...



puedes subir el diseño porfa?¡


----------

